
In the Deep, Clues to How Life Makes Light - M_Grey
https://www.quantamagazine.org/20161201-how-life-makes-light-bioluminescence/
======
daveguy
How life _evolves the ability to make light_. How bioluminescence works is
well known.

------
pinkrooftop
Since life has repeatedly found light to be a great way to communicate in the
dark, where are all the messages coded by aliens in starlight

